# zweiter Monitor wird nicht mehr erkannt



## Thor_Us_7 (8. September 2017)

Der Titel klingt erstmal so, als sollte es in der Kategorie "Monitor" stehen, es scheint aber an der Software-Seite zu liegen (also Windows oder der Treiber direkt).

Zum Problem: 
Bis gestern lief alles gut (seit etwa einem Jahr). Ich betreibe zwei Monitore via HDMI und DVI an einer RX470. Seit heute morgen bleibt der DVI Monitor schwarz, bzw während des Bootens sieht noch alles gut aus, auch das Windows Logo wird kurz angezeigt, aber sobald Windows soweit ist, geht er in den Stromsparmodus und wird im System nicht erkannt.

Ich habe schon "Identifizieren" versucht, im Geräte-Manager steht er auch nicht und auch im Grafikkarten-Treiber taucht er nicht auf. Den Grafikkarten-Treiber habe ich auch schon deinstalliert und neu installiert - ohne Änderung.
BIOS (bzw UEFI) wird wie vorher auf beiden Monitoren angezeigt, hier habe ich mal die Grafikeinstellungen von "Auto" auf "PCIe" geändert - ohne Erfolg.

Bin gerade ziemlich verzweifelt und für jede Hilfe dankbar!

(Hab auch schon die Forensuche genutzt, aber in den meisten Treads wurde keine Lösung gepostet, bzw keine Tipps, die mir geholfen haben.)


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. September 2017)

Ich würde erstmal nur den einen Monitor der jetzt"anscheind"nicht richtig funktioniert an dem Anschluss der Grafikkarte
anschließen und auf funktionalität allgmein überprüfen.
Nicht das der Monitor im Eimer ist(Netzteil oder ähnlichem) und du dich umsonst abmühst.
Sollte der Monitor im Einzelmodus einwandfrei funktionieren dann bleibt nur noch Treiber als ursache oder die Grafikkarte selber.
Oder der verwendete Kabel ein fehler(Kabelbruch) bzw. Anschlussschnisttellen(GPU/Monitor mit HMDI/DVI/DP) hat einen defekt?
Andere Kabel bzw.Schnittstelle am Monitor könnte man auch austesten wäre mein Vorschlag.
Kann viele ursachen haben das mußte alles abchecken.
Und die Treiber würde ich mal mit DDU(DisplayDriverUninstaller) restlos entfernen und einen neuen clean install machen.
Und eine frage hätte ich wie wurde die Anzeigen  im Treiber eingestellt auf Sekundär und Primär Anzeige oder als Clon oder beide gesplittet als
eine einzige komplette Anzeige vom Desktop?Und um welche Monitore handelt es sich Hersteller/Auflösung/Hz wäre mal wichtig?

grüße Brex


----------



## Thor_Us_7 (8. September 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und den Tipp mit DDU! Alles runtergeschmissen und schon wird auf beiden Monitoren gespiegelt der Desktop angezeigt. Aber sobald ich den AMD Treiber installiere wird wieder nur auf ein Monitor angesprochen.
Das Problem scheint also wirklich der Treiber zu sein... aber wie könnte man es beheben? Und warum tauchte es aus dem Nichts auf? :/


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. September 2017)

Darfs nicht vergessen das auch unter Windows Anzeige selbst nochmal die möglichkeit besteht die Anzeigen einzurichten.
Aber ich wollte gern mal wissen welche Monitore du hast die du verwendest und Auflösungen und Hertzzahl?Wenn AMD Treiber bzw. Windows Anzeige Einstellungen
eventuell mußte da auch anpassen?Und welche Windows Version wird genutzt?


----------



## Thor_Us_7 (9. September 2017)

Ich nutze zwei LG W2442P Monitore, jeweils FullHD und 59 oder 60 Hz. Ich hatte eigentlich nichts großartig angepasst...
Aber sowohl im AMD Treiber wie auch in den Windows Einstellungen wird nur ein Monitor angezeigt. In den Windows Einstellung kommt auch die Meldung "Keine weiteren Monitore erkannt" wenn ich auf "Erkennen" klicke :/
Oh und es ist Windows 10.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (9. September 2017)

Aber als einzelner Monitor funktioniert es normal,oder?Ich meine jetzt beide Geräte.
Hat den der Monitor der nicht erkannt wird eine Stromsparfunktion bzw. wenn ja,ist sie aktiviert?
Es gibts seiten vielen Jahren mit diesem Standard als Unterstützung zum Stromsparen bzw. bei nicht Nutzung in Standby geht.
Und haste auch alternative Treiber versucht(ältere Versionen)?
Und wie alt ist den deine Grafikkarte,nicht das es daran liegen könnte eventuell?
Und hast eine möglich mit einer anderen GPU zu testen?Das einzigste was ich noch machen würde nochmal austesten mit anderen Treiber(n)
und anderen Monitorkabel.Windows Energieoption auf max. einstellen und falls gegeben ,Monitor Energiesparfunktion wenn vorhanden deaktivieren.
Ansonsten gehen mir die ideen auch aus.


----------

